# Bathing and Dryer recommendations



## Fluffypants (Aug 31, 2003)

My Niko is an allergy boy and needs a bath every week or two. I love the summer time since I can give him one outside when it's hot out. Now that fall and winter are approaching, I'll be bathing again in the "tubby". I have never used a dryer on him since I didn't want to dry his skin out, but after reading, most of the dryers do not have a heating element. 

I think I may benefit from one since I hate leaving him wet in the house during the colder months. At least to get him partially dry and also to blow out the old hair. I also have a long hair who takes like 3 days to dry if I bathe him myself... so I usually send him out periodically. I could also use the dryer on my LH (Whiskey).

I'm looking at Petedge since there is an outlook close to me and found a few that look pretty good. I think from reading a previous post on here... that I should get at least 4HP for a German Shepherd. I'm looking to spend $200 or under.

How does everyone who uses a dryer use it?? I have crates, but I would assume that if you use a cage dryer, the hair would be all over that room?? LOL I was thinking I could place the crate in front of my sliding door and open the door and maybe the hair would blow out?? Maybe that is wishful thinking. LOL

I was looking at the handheld ones too.. Petedge has a 4HP Master brand and it looks pretty good...

PetEdge: Master Equipment Blue Force Professional Pet Dryer

Also saw a couple of Metro dryers which seem pretty popular.. 

PetEdge: Metro Air Force Blaster Pet Dryer


Can use this one as a cage or handheld dryer....
PetEdge: Metro Air Force Cagemaster Plus Pet Dryer w/Timer


Any suggestions for those that have used these. I hate to buy one that doesn't really dry well enough either. Also tips on using these... so my house isn't covered in hair. LOL

As always thank you!!
Tanja


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

I take my dogs to the self wash places in the winter and am well familiar with the dryers. Can't see how you're going to use one in a house....you will have wet fur flying *everywhere*

A low powered crate dryer might work, but it would still blow the fur around as it dries. I have seen some dog specific towels with velcro or buckles or something that are supposed to stay on as the dog dries. I can not remember where I saw them, but had been thinking of getting one or two for this winter as I sometimes bathe the smaller females here at home rather than take them somewhere.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I have the metro air force blower 4hp..I've had it for YEARS, and it still works great, I can NOT live without it)

I would not however, use it in my house in a room that I wouldn't be able to clean from top to bottom...It is pretty powerful, and you can't believe the amount of hair/dust/dander it can blow off a dog


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

Metro is a good brand and their products seem to last a very long time. I know people who have Metro dryers that are 20+ years old and still running well. I'd avoid Double K, my Double K didn't even last a year and I've heard other people have similar issues with them. 

Rerun - there is quite a difference between the power of what you use at the dog wash place and the dryers in this price range. These ones will help get some of the coat out but they are not nearly as forceful as professional ones.


----------



## bunchoberrys (Apr 23, 2010)

Metro is a good brand, double k's burn out quick (we used them in our groom shop). The crate dryers will take them forever to dry, and you will get just as much hair blown around. My suggestion would be to get the forced dryer with the 4hp. To cut down on hair being blown about, before bathing brush, brush, and brush some more.  And when you have them in the tub, after the shampoo,use a conditioner and take a comb or rake and brush some more (the conditioner will loosen alot of hair that you missed) rinse with lukewarm water. After, towel dry as much as possible, and run a brush thru again, then blow dry. If you have a garage, that would be great to do it in, not having all that hair blowing around in the house. In all actuality, the force dryer drys the hair faster. Good luck


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

How much is a normal grooming fee? I have always did smokey my self and he does great. I also just use a regular hair dryer on low. I was just curious how much a grooming fee would be.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

> How much is a normal grooming fee?


Would of course vary on where you are located and what you have included.

I take one of my males in approx. every two weeks. His grooming includes:
Oatmeal skin treatment - cleaner and rinse
Hydro tub soak
Blueberry facial -- sounds funny but makes their face area so kissable sweet
Ear cleaning
Brush teeth
Dremel nails
Blow dry & Brushing 
Lots of hugs & kisses from his groomer that thinks he is great

Total cost $30. plus tip and he just loves going.


----------



## Fluffypants (Aug 31, 2003)

Thank you everyone for your advice and suggestions... I think I'll stick with the 4HP Metro. They have a few that are $200 and under and one that actually vacuums too... not sure if that one really works well as far as vacuuming the dog. LOL Just have to narrow it down now. I have 2 garages... and that is a great idea.. although it may be a little cold during the winter months, but I'll hopefully only be drying him for 15 min or so. 

Grooming in the Boston area is super expensive... especially for large breeds. Niko has run me $50-65 and he is not long hair. I use special shampoo for allergies... so I provide the shampoo (Douxo) and it would be more cost effective for me to do it myself since I'm bathing weekly to biweekly.

Whiskey... my long hair who actually get's a trim (toes, ears and rear end) as well as a bath... cost's me $80-85... I usually give a $20 tip too for each dog.... (I probably tip high... but they are my babies).  

I'll still send Whiskey out a few times a year, since he does come out much better at the groomers... but maybe with the dryer it will make a big difference than letting them air dry. 

Now to choose... LOL  Thank you!

Tanja


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

ILGHAUS said:


> Would of course vary on where you are located and what you have included.
> 
> I take one of my males in approx. every two weeks. His grooming includes:
> Oatmeal skin treatment - cleaner and rinse
> ...


What a great deal you have. Self serve washes are that price here.

I've thought of a dryer too, but have no place to use it. I couldn't imagine all that fur being forced out.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

ILGHAUS said:


> Would of course vary on where you are located and what you have included.
> 
> I take one of my males in approx. every two weeks. His grooming includes:
> Oatmeal skin treatment - cleaner and rinse
> ...


Wow, that would be great to find that kind of deal here. Around here it's 40+ just for a "bath and brush." Extras such as oatmeal or a special scented shampoo are extra, as well as dremeling vs clipping.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

That is very nice! It is 70.00 here for grooming of a GSD. The groomers don't really want to do big dogs here. 

I have not used a cage dryer on a GSD but have wondered how that would work. Might be okay and keep some hair "confined". With the blow dryer you do create a hurricane of hair that covers the room and finds your eyes and mouth. We only do it in a room we can hose down from ceiling to floor with a drain in the center or outside in nice weather.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

LOL ot "Hurricane of hair" I can picture that - hair flying all over with the dog in the eye of the storm just sitting there enjoying the treatment.


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Wow all that for 30! That is nuts I want that. I would take him to a groomer for a treat. Maybe once a month.


----------

